# Ayuda con velocimetro digital



## MaxPower (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola, hace rato estoy buscando diferentes circuitos para hacer un velocímetro, la mayoría son complicados o usan pic, yo no se programarlos, las cuestión es que encontré uno simple pero me faltan algunos datos por no conocer los integrados, antes de ponerme a armarlo les pregunto si asi como los identifique esta bien, serian CP0, CP1, y EL





está sacado de esta pagina. http://fiat600club.mforos.com/1554332/8045347-velocimetro-digital/
Desde ya mucha gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 20, 2014)

> si asi como los identifique esta bien, serian CP0, CP1, y EL


 no lo entiendo....
los integrados son 4518, 4511 y 555, son circuitos integrados normalitos  y un opto para el disco ranurado...







vi que tenia dos digitos y no me gusto mucho y despues lei....


> Pero no es tan grave: si vas a 130, el velocímetro marca 30.




no se ve la foto...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2014)

yo no veo la foto


----------



## analogico (Abr 20, 2014)

MaxPower dijo:


> H por no conocer los integrados, antes de ponerme a armarlo les pregunto si asi como los identifique esta bien, serian CP0, CP1, y EL


esos son los nombres de las patas del integrado

buscalos en google el documento pdf de cada integrado asi "datashet 4518"


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola gracias por responder, ahi volvi a subir la imagen, los integrados son conocidos pero nunca trabaje con el 4518 y como tiene 2 CP0 y CP1 ahi es donde me despista
Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Abr 20, 2014)

MaxPower dijo:


> Hola gracias por responder, ahi volvi a subir la imagen, los integrados son conocidos pero nunca trabaje con el 4518 y como tiene 2 CP0 y CP1 ahi es donde me despista
> Saludos



Buenos días.

Las señales CP0 y CP1 son las entradas de reloj.

Con CP0 el Contador cuenta en los flancos de subida del pulso de Reloj
Con CP1 el Contador cuenta en los flancos de bajada del pulso de Reloj

Si quieres que cuente en los flancos de subida, los pulsos se aplicarán en CP1, CP0 tendrá que estar a "0"

Si quieres que cuente en los flancos de bajada, los pulsos se aplicarán en CP0, CP1 tendrá que estar a "1"

Sal U2


----------



## bivalvo (Abr 21, 2014)

Para que es el velocimetro?


----------



## megatecpower (Abr 21, 2014)

El principio de funcionamiento es sencillo:

El sensor que implementé tiene 8 aletas, o sea tenemos 8 pulsos por cada metro recorrido, si contamos pulsos durante un tiempo específico, ese conteo será proporcional a la velocidad.

Ahora, mas que proporcional, sería interesante que el valor de ese conteo coincida con la velocidad a la que vamos.

Supongamos que vamos a 36 km/h, entonces... durante cuanto tiempo hay que contar pulsos para que el contador llegue a 36?

36km/h = 36000m/h = 600m/min = 10m/seg.

Entonces si en un segundo recorremos 10 m y generamos 8 pulsos x metro, yendo a 36 km/h tendríamos 80 pulsos por segundo.

Acá va la regla de 3 simple:

80 pulsos - 1 seg.

36 pulsos - 1x36/80= 0.45 seg

o sea, si contamos durante 0,45 seg, el valor del conteo será equivalente a la velocidad.

Que pasa si en vez de ir a 36 vamos al doble (72) ? el valor del conteo durante 0,45 seg, será 72. A cualquier velocidad que vayamos, el valor del conteo será siempre equivalente a la velocidad.

Entonces, todo lo que necesitamos implementar es un contador y un temporizador de 0,45 seg.

El 555 superior se encarga de dar forma rectangular a la señal del sensor, ya que los flancos que porporciona el sensor no son aptos para ser contados digitalmente.

el 4518 es un doble contador decimal, que encadenados nos proporciona un contador de 2 dígitos.

necesitamos dos 4511 que convierten el codigo BCD a 7 segmentos, además de memorizar la salida del contador, para que los numeros no estén cambiando continuamente mientras el contador cuenta.

Finalmente, el segundo 555 es el temporizador de 0,45 seg.

Entonces, el funcionamiento es el siguiente:

Cuando el auto empieza a andar, el contador empieza a contar pulsos y se dispara el temporizador de 0,45 seg.

La salida EL proporcionada por el temporizador mantiene congelada la salida de los 4511, por lo que durante los primeros 0,45 seg, el display marcará un doble cero, mientras el contador cuenta.

Al llegar a los 0,45 seg, el temporizador pone EL en estado bajo. En ese momento los 4511 leen la salida del 4518 y la muestran en el display.

Al siguiente pulso, EL pasa a estado alto, congelando la presentación del display, y al mismo tiempo se produce un pulso MR, que borra los contadores para que arranquen desde 0.

De esta forma, el display se actualizará cada 0,45 segundos, mostrando la velocidad actual.

Hago notar que si en vez de poner un disco con 8 aletas hubiera puesto un disco con una sola aleta, el tiempo de conteo (que es el mismo de actualización del display) hubiera sido 8 veces mas grande, o sea 3,6 segundos... una actualización muy lenta!!

Pongo la foto del tablero a medio terminar,

Las barras de led indican, de izquierda a derecha, combustible, RPM, temperatura y votaje de batería.


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola, gracias por sus respuestas
*miguelus* necesitaria si te podes fijar la imagen que subí a ver si marqué los pines correctamente, los pines 2 y 10 son CP1, no se como saber cual es cual
*bivalvo* quiero ponerle el velocimetro a mi auto, no marca bien el original
*megatecpower* para que copiaste todo el contenido de la pagina? 
creo q*ue *voy a descartar este circuito, no lo entiendo 
Saludos


----------



## bivalvo (Abr 22, 2014)

entonces lo que quieres hacer es unicamente cambiar el display no? no quieres tocar nada de la parte mecanica no?

lo digo porque con un encoder óptico te puedes hacer un velocímetro en condiciones


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 22, 2014)

Hola bivalvo, claro, quiero ponerle los display, y ni siquiera quiero usar la tripa como hicieron ahi, quiero usar imanes en el cardan y un sensor de efecto hall, sabes de otro circuito simple?
Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 22, 2014)

hola MaxPower...bueno en lo que te puedo ayudar..es en aclarate..la idea del cardan... NO TE VA A SERVIR... la razon...es que la cadena del velocimetro va conectada en la relacion directa de la caja...o sea...esta acoplada directamente al cigueñal..y lleva las RPM del motor....cuando lo conectas al cardan..este gira a las RPM de la reduccion...la que mas gira es primera y la que menos gira es cuarta (suponiendo que tenga cuarta como maximo )... y alli si vas a tener una relacion parecida a la directa (donde va conectado el velocimetro ).... y tambien va infuir las RPM del motor  para que sea una lectura correcta o sea que va indicar corectamente cuando esas condicciones se den ....es circuito es simple pero para el que no sabe mucho conviene...porque hecarlo a andar es mejor que con  microprocesador.... y tambien sospecho (no lo escribio o dio a entender que el fue el que fabrico el circuito ) que es el amigo megatecpower ......... y por lo que veo el amigo tiene predispocicion para ayudar ........... en el mismo post hay una sugerencia o idea para que marque "199" y no "99" .....en un fitito esta bien porque es raro que pase los 100 KMh... la suegencia es esta ........ "" decirte que no necesitas mucho mas para agregarle el 3er dígito. Vos no necesitas otro contador.. Porque no vas a ir a mas de 199 km/h..
Entonces en el contador del 2do digito tenés el "Carry" cuando desborda en 99. Si esa salida la acoplas a un simple FlipFlop (creo que un T serviria) para que persista el valor (cumpliendo la funcion de retencion hasta la proxima cuenta que te hacen los bcd to 7-seg, alimentas las 2 patitas que forman el 1 del 7 segmentos. Y listo.""  juan


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 22, 2014)

Hola locodelafonola, gracias por responder, pero estas errado creo, la tripa esta en el mismo eje que hace girar al cardan y no es una idea mia poner imanes, hay otros circuitos que dicen que hay que instalarlo asi, incluso orlan rober vende velocimetros digitales y te da opciones de poner sensores en las ruedas o en el cardan. 
que tenga 3 digitos no me interesa mucho, se lo podría agregar después, primero necesito saber como armar el circuito tal cual esta, después veo de modificarlo
saludos!


----------



## analogico (Abr 22, 2014)

el dibujo, poco claro


ese circuito  esta basado en este 






http://ramon-electronica.blogspot.com/2010/12/contador-2-digitos.html


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 23, 2014)

hola MaxPower..... bueno lo de los sensores no es problema........optico ......magnetico...  o inductivo .........es igual..... mientras "sence" esta bien..........pero en el cardan  NO.......vas a tener variacion de pulsos por girar mas rapido o mas lento.......la directa ...se le llama asi porque es el ultimo engranaje de la caja reductora o de cambios........y la tripa del velocimetro va conectada alli .........porque es el UNICO engranaje que  su variacion de velocidad es casi lineal....


----------



## AleSergi (Abr 23, 2014)

El eje cardan, me parece el lugar indicado par instalar el sensor en los viejos autos con tracción trasera, está acoplado a las ruedas  por el sistema diferencial y mientras las ruedas no patinan, es su velocidad real, multiplicada por la relación del engrane del diferencial...
Justo a su salida suele estar la "tripa" que acciona el mecanísmo original.
Por cierto también lo propone así en la siguiente página que es otro velocímetro sin pic, con la  mísma filosofía del que se discute en este tema, un contador escencialmente.
El que se está tratando parece más simple.
Dejo la simulación del contador, porque aun no me funciona cuando incorporo los 555 para completar el circuito, (marca cualquier velocidad...)

http://martybugs.net/electronics/speedo.cgi


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 24, 2014)

*locodelafonola:* 1 vuelta de cardan es igual a 3.54 vueltas de la rueda en mi caso, siempre es proporcional y tanto la tripa como el cardan son movidos por el mismo eje, es imposible que vayan a diferentes velocidades, te dejo una foto del eje primario de la caja. Creo que estas confundiendo velocimetro con tacometro

*AleSergi:* creo que voy a hacer el circuito del link que pusiste, es un velocimetro mas conocido, probado y facil de regular. Mas complicado de armar pero bueh...
El circuito que simulaste de donde lo sacaste? no es ninguno de los 2
Saludos


----------



## AleSergi (Abr 24, 2014)

Ché MaxPower, funka la simulación!
A tu pregunta, la primer simulación que deje, pues es solo en contador para comprender como funciona el CD4518 a la par de los CD4511 y los Led display 7seg. y que al final es lo que subio Analógico.

Viejo, me saco el sombrero por quien se le ocurrio el circuito. Es sencillo para lo que hace con unos pocos componentes.

Siguiendo con esto de construir un velocímetro, has pensado que por ahí es más facil comprar un tacómetro de motocicleta, por ejemplo

articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-502698602-tacometro-cuentavueltas-motomel-clipper-orig-_JM

Conozco estos engendros puesto que tengo motos, basicamente son convertidores de frecuencia en tensión con algún ajuste para calibrar las RPM, emplean el LM2907 o similar y muestran la tensión lograda en un indicador analógico de aguja. Mira que está fácil adaptar la señal, para entregársela, y con esas 10.000/12.000 RPM más que suficiente para un vehículo antiguo, que lo pensaríamos como 100/120Km/h.

Sobre la imagen que adjunto, vamos con la explicación de la simulación, mira que después te toca subir el simulador de todos los simuladores, la ProtoBoard con el engendro funcionando (videito...)

Está basado en la primer simulación que subí, con el agregado de la base de tiempo, que es uno de los NE555, el de la parte inferior de la primer imagen que Vos has subido. Este 555, está configurado como oscilador monoestable, y se dispara con el pin 2, que toma la señal de los disparos sucesivos que provienen del "captor", esta última señal es procesada por el primer 555 (está acompañado por el fototransistor y el fotodiodo), el superior en la figura que has subido. Este conjunto de componentes la R10k, R2k2, el 555 y el optolector, los reemplazo por un generador de pulsos, cuya frecuencia anda entre cero a unos 99Hz, a los fines de comprender como funciona el circuito propuesto.

R2, RV1 & C2, les asigno valores para obtener un pulso de 1 segundo de duración, y es el pin 3 del 555, que se aplica a los CD4511, para que retengan (latch) la cuenta del CD4518, casualmente cada 1 segundo.

C1, R1, & D1 son empleados para disparar el "Master Reset" del CD4518, o sea re-iniciar la cuenta empezando desde cero.

Hace correr el simulador y en el generador de pulsos, ajusta la frecuencia entre 0 y 99hz, y verás como es acompañado este cambio cada 1 segundo en los Led Display.

Eso es todo!, conste que cambie los valores de los componentes, para comprender como funka, Vos deberás re-ajustar estos valores según la formula T=1,1*R*C [seg] del 555 modo monoestable (R2, RV1 & C2) para tu necesidad en funcion del perímetro de tu rueda, relación de transmisión del diferencial y cantidad de pulsos por vuelta de cardan que puedas tener

Listo Viejo! te queda la tarea de implementarlo fisicamente, entrale a éste circuito, es muy sencillo y con pocos componentes comparado con el que propuse anteriormente.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

hola gente...bueno esto que posteo es sin animo de polemica....pero...chicos ..... ¡¡¡¡¡ no tienen ni idea de como finciona una caja de cambios !!!!!! ...... eso por un lado ..... y lo otro ..... estas tratando de "sensar".. un movimientode un objeto ... en este caso para medir su velocidad .... ¿¿¿¿ yo les pregunto ????? .... ¿¿¿¿ porque todavia hoy dia a pesar de los avances en electronica del automovil...siguen "sensando" la velocidad en la directa de la caja ?????....porque podria cambiar eso ¡¡¡¡¡¡ ....... pero no............ y si razonan un poco .......  veran por que ..... es la unica parte (como dije antes) que mantiene su variacion lineal ........ y eso es importante a la hora de tener exactitud .........  (o casi ) ...... todos los errores de medicion se deben a la variacion  (vueltas del sensado ) ....  ya sea por que no tiene linealidad o variacion de tiempo (reduccion de engranajes o velocidad de giro ) ......... y  aqui  es su ventaja la de la "tripa" ..... a diferencia del cardan o las ruedas ... no hay  giro costante ni linealidad en el giro ......... por lo tanto para tener un valor "bueno" de medida...yyy.....tambien a la hora de ajustarlo ...... lindo problema ........ aaaaaaaaaaaa ............. una idea ... busquen un taller donde reparen o coloquen relojes digitales en los taxi ..... alli tiene el sensor para la tripa del velocimetro .... pues todos esos relojes tarifadores trabajan asi ....... aca subo una imagen que edite para que vean como funciona una caja de cambios .........  y no leer esas barbaridadades...que la directa con el cardan giran proporcinal a la vuentas  ...... esta reducida ...... la rueda por la corona del diferencial y el cardan por los engranaje de los cambios .... no son lineales ningina de la dos opciones .. ni tampoco tan exactas como aseguran.... juan ...... PD : aca dejo el link de material basico sobre mecanica  que subi al foro hace tiempo ....... para que tengan idea de como funciona un auto y sus partes ....... lo basico  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/869843/


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 25, 2014)

AleSergi dijo:


> Ché MaxPower, funka la simulación!



Grosooooooo!!!! mil gracias!!!    
Voy a tratar de ir a comprar las cosas hoy asi empiezo a armarlo!!
Habia visto la posibilidad de hacerlo con un tacometro y hasta tengo uno, pero quiero display 

no creo que sea rapido pero cuando lo termine subo vedeito... vos lo vas a armar?
gracias nuevamente!!


*locodelafonola* todo bien, pero sigo pensando que estas errado, que tiene que ver la caja de cambios con la velocidad?? en un vehículo sin cambios no se le puede medir la velocidad?
no se que autos tendrán la tripa en la directa, los que conozco yo la tienen en el eje primario, es mas... en los escarabajos la tripa mide en la rueda delantera al igual que en las motos.
Y decís que es una barbaridad pensar en que la velocidad es proporcional al giro de la rueda??? las matematicas dicen todo lo contrario.
En mi planeta si una rueda gira X veces en un Km, el cardan gira X / 3.54 (en mi caso, con diferencial 3.54) independientemente de las rpm y del cambio en que este, no tienen importancia el motor ni la caja, importa el diametro de la rueda y la relacion del diferencial.
En lo que si estoy de acuerdo con vos es en que me voy a volver loco para calibrarlo!! jeje pero bueh, tratare de dejarlo mas o menos con las matematicas y después lo retoco con gps.
Y para terminar digo... no se, como no se nada de cajas pregunto, ¿cuando la caja esta en punto muerto y aceleras no gira la directa??  osea que parado y acelerando a 3000rpm el velocimetro marcaria 105km estando inmovil?? 
Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

hola MaxPower ...... bueno..... no hay problema...... solo trato de ayudarte ...y explicar un par de cosas que  no sabes ..... en el caso de los vehiculos que no tienen caja de cambios...... y que su diferencian hace de reductor...... tambien tiene directa...porque es lo que acopla el embrage al motor ....... o sea es nesesaria mecanimente ...... por empezar anda a un taller mecanico de barrio .......y preguntale ..... a los mecanicos .... ¿¿¿¿ donde va conectada la tripa del velocimetro ????  ..... el escarabajo viejo y el porch son autos de la misma familia ........ y era por una cuaestion de que la rueda delantera estaba mas cerca ...... que la caja de cambios ...... pero hay motos como la jawa (checa ) que tiene el velocimetro conectado en la caja y no en la rueda...como veras ...... en el caso del amigo que te paso el circuito esta bien...aunque contructivamente es mas facil el del fitito ........ es el mismo que posteo analogico (faltan los 555 ).... ahora en el caso del sensor esta mal o sea que no tenia mucha idea de mecanica ......  y paso a explicarte como mejor pueda ......  si probas en tu auto mejor....si le colocas primera y lo haces mover veras que las ruedas se mueven de acuerdo a la velocidad.... pero no asi el cardan ...... porque nesesita una multiplicaccion (mas fuerza y menos velocidad ) pero siempre la directa gira ala misma velocidad por lo tanto marca o es relativa a la velocidad real ......  que en este caso seria muchas vueltas de cardan para una velocidad baja ...... en tu proyecto marcaria mal ...... no es la velocidad relativa ...o sea la primera no sirve....vamos a la segunda ...... pasa igual que la primera.... pero con un poco demas velocidad ... ( un poco de menos menos fuerza y un poco de mas velocidad ) ...... o sea que tampoco es correcto sensar el cardan en esta velocidad (la directa sigue girando a la misma relatividad ..... vamos a la tercera es (mucha menos fuerza y bastante mas velocidad )... pero tampoco es relativo la medicion porque depende del vehiculo..... los fabricates relacionan el engranaje de acuerdo al redimiento del motor... que varia mucho de acuerdo al peso del mismo .... y aqui una aclaracion ..... en la mayoria de los autos con diferencial es raro quese use la cuarta por lo general es tercera y cuarta en tramos largos... entonces tomando ese uso ........  diremos que si se toma el sensado en ese cambio de caja...... en el cardan  tendremos una variacon de  mas o menos .....  unas 750 vueltas menos que en cuarta (tal vez mas depende del auto ) y diciendo eso ..... veremos que el cuarta estaria errada la lectura bastante ... ahora nuestra directa sige girando relativamente igual a la velocidad ....ysi vemos que eso sucede entonces lo correcto es tomar la senal de la directa..... ..... de alli el porque todos los autos toman la velocidad de la directa ..... y no del cardan.......... en cuanto a tu genial razonamiento ......... en punto muerto la directa esta desacoplada del engranaje por lo tanto en la caja no gira y tampoco gira la tripa del velocimetro...... por eso el velocimetro no marca ........ si esto no te convence .... y te enseña  ... bueno trate de explicarte el por que NO tomar la señal del cardan ... es incorrecta para cualquier ajuste ....... y aparte de la matematica ....... tenes que tener en cuenta la fisica...algo llamado resistencia al avance... que nuestra directa tambien la contempla .... juan


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola locodelafonola, bueno, antes que nada quiero preguntarte algo, que entiendes por cardan?, quizás la raíz del problema empieza por una confusión de términos.
Bien, el cardán acopla la salida de caja de cambios con la entrada del diferencial. Hasta ahí vamos?, bien, como el diferencial tiene una única relación de R.P.M y es fija para toda la vida del vehículo(siempre y cuando no se modifique claro), las ruedas de tracción girarán en función de la *relación que les comunica el diferencial, respecto del cárdan* (sin considerar cuando giramos a derecha o izq.) ya que una rueda tiene mayor velocidad angular que la otra, pero ésto no es relevante para el caso.
Entonces *NO* importa en que cambios se encuentre la caja, pues el cardán girará mas rápido o más lento según la relación de la caja en ese instante. Entonces si tomamos muestras de las revoluciones del cárdan, estamos monitoreando las revoluciones de las ruedas indirectamente por la relación del propio diferencial.
Entonces:  


   R.P.M.Ruedas=R.P.M.Cárdan/Relación

En cuanto a la resistencia al avance NO tiene nada que ver con la velocidad medida, ese punto ataca al rendimiento del motor, autonomía máx., etc.

PD: Luego de leer nuevamente todos tus mensajes, veo que has confundido* velocímetro* con *tacómetro*. Siendo así, tu opinión es correcta para un tacómetro.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2014)

yo tengo un escarbajo (VW sedan) y un Monza.(General Motors)

el escarabajo efectivamente tiene el chicote (Tripa) en la rueda izq delantera, y el Monza (General M) y el chicote va a la caja de velocidades.supongo que conectada de alguna manera a la flechade transmicion,

p.d. locodelafonola quisiera preguntarte por que escribes con tantos puntos suspensivos, parecen mensajes tartamudos  (broma)


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

hola Gudino Roberto duberlin creo que vos tanbien estas confundido ...y para mi el cardan es justamente eso que decis ..pero gira en relacion al cmbio puesto..ysi es logico que frene al motor esta todo conectado....pero no estan asi te olvidads del embrague  que es el acoplamiento mecanico del motor sobre la caja de cambios ...... ahora..si es fija la relacion de corona y piñon en el diferecial (piño en cardan y corona en las ruedas) ..... pero es variable el giro por las relaciones de caja ... se entiende o no ???? o me van a decir que porque apoya en el suelo todo se empareja .... es variable el giro ....... porque trasmite la relacion de caja........ y si importa en que cambio se encuentre en la caja .....  varia las cantidades de vueltas...o no sabian eso ????..creo que de electronica nose mucho....pero ...... me extraña que sigan con eso...tomemos un motor electrico con reductor...si le varian los engranajes ¿¿¿¿ gira ala misma velocuidad ???? porsupuesto que no.... ahora si hago lo mismo  .....  pero utilizo la caja de cambios .... de primera a cuarta..porque el cadan no va a girar mas despacio o mas  ligero... si la ecuacion es la misma .... si tenes un auto con diferencial... (sin autoblocante claro ).... le levantas una rueda (trasera claro).... le das arranque.... y regulando (sin acelerar) le colocas primera ..veras que la rueda gira a una velocidad ..... le colocas segunda e ira mas rapido..y asi susesivamente...  ¿¿¿¿¿ quien dijo que la velocidad de giro es igual en todos los cambios ????? yo no confundo nada ...... se muy bien que es un velocimetro y un tacometro .... pero veo que tambien tendras que averiguar donde van conectadas las tripa de los velocimetros en todos los autos ..tampoco podrias medir RPM a la altura de la directa .....porque los motores acoplan su fuerza con el embrague... (patina siempre)..asi si.... seria mal medido las RPM ...... averiguen ...... y despues me dicen si estoy equivocado y sobre todo que se estan olvidando que nesestas costante pareja para medir velocidad ..juan ... PD : para papirrin ..... la placa de micompu esta rota no puedo generar espacios entre lineas ..no es el teclado.... este que uso es 0km ..... y para males se me rompio el monitor...... este es prestado.... y sip..lo del escarabajo es asi ..... pero en el otro va en la directa...de la caja como en el dibujo de mas arriba... hasta en los autos 2014 son asi..... y sip..ando tarartamudo y ciego tambien...... .jajajajajajajajaja un abrazo amigo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 25, 2014)

Amigo, bueno, veamos, con el mayor de los respetos, veo que no comprendes algo.
Para empezar nadie niega que el cárdan varía sus R.P.M. en función del cambio puesto, eso es así, tal cual en donde tu dices: y si importa en que cambio se encuentre en la caja ..... varia las cantidades de vueltas...o no sabian eso ????., eso es correcto, pero analiza ésto que *NO* es el punto:  Yo puedo conducir en 1ra. a 30Km/h, pero también puedo conducir en 3ra. a 30Km/h, pero entonces que cambió?, pues la relación de la caja, por lo tanto antes el motor tenía X R.P.M. y ahora tiene menor  R.P.M., pero el cárdan tiene exactamente la misma cantidad de revoluciones que antes. Por lo tanto el vehículo conduce a la misma velocidad que antes, entonces podemos decir que cárdan y ruedas giran a sus mismas velocidades respectivas que antes. Entonces si yo tomo muestras de R.P.M. en las ruedas o en el cárdan lo única diferencia que voy a obtener, va a ser la relación de diferencial entre ambas lecturas. Pero esa relación será cte. y ya sea que me desplace a 500Km/h o a 1Km/h, el cárdan girará X relación mayor de veces que la rueda. Y no importa si el motor está moderando o está en 18000 R.P.M. Espero, se haya comprendido.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

bueno veo que no mese hacer entender... por empezar la aplicacion espara un velocimetro...y lo que necesitamos es medir  una velocidad de giro de las ruedas proporcinal  o sea.... metros por segundo... minutos.... horas.. o lo que sea que tomemos como parametro.. bien si te fijas detenidamente en este dibujo......... veras como es el recorrido  que tiene (azul ) esta es la primera ....  si ves que es mas que obio que el cardan gira mas rapido por la relacion de cambio....... pero la directa ...... gira a igual a la misma velocidad siempre ..... por lo tanto es una relacion de giro con la rueda... ahora veamos la velocidad de la caja en la cuarta  si tmiras con atencion veras que la cuarta no tiene reduccion  es casi 1 a 1 ....... digo casi ...... porque tiene el pequeño engranaje de la directa y si te fijas entra dentro de la directa .......muy comun en casi todas las cajas de cambio ...ahora bien....si vamos a medir velocidad.......lo mas logico y razonable es que se tome desde un punto que no tenga variaciones y sea lo mas costante y lineal posible.....  ¿¿¿ de donde la tomarias ???? del cardan o la directa ... ya tenes la respuesta que todos los ingenieros de las fabricas automotrices te reponderian....al menos que ellos esten equivocados y yo tambien  si ponemos un iman con sensor en el cardan.....  me va a indicar mas pulsos como sifuera amas velocidad ..el unico cambio seria la cuarta ...  por lo tanto una velocidad erronea .....  en cambio en la directa ..... voy atener lo mismo que en el cardam en cuarta ...  sin los errores anteriores ...... otro error que cometes es en creer que  varia las rpm del motor por el cambio puesto varia por la relacion de la caja no por las RPM...eso se nota mas en los diesel que en los nafteros ...  o sea misma RPM del motor ... diferente relacion de caja y giro del cardan... y a parte leo   que me desis que el cardan gira a la misma velocidad....estas equivocado ...  vamos a la analogia de un motor de corriente continua  y reductora .....o alterna y reductora.... el motor siempre gira a la misma velocidad pero el eje de la reductora sera el resultado de los engranajes ..... o sea no varia el giro del eje del motor.... si lo trasladamos al auto y el motor bloqueamos su aceleracion y mantenemos las rpm constantes   digamos 1000 RPM x M  las ruedas de acuerdo ala relacion de caja van a variar la velocidad de giro (y tambien el cardan ) ...   tomalo como semejanza aun motor de continua con caja reductora ..pero con la diferencia que la reduccion la vas cambiando...juan


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola locodelafonola, no hay ningun problema y agradezco mucho tu interes en ayudar, pero no me parece que sea como decis y hay que discutirlo  hasta que lleguemos a un entendimiento de alguno de los 2.
No le encuentro la logica en que el cardan no gire proporcionalmente a las ruedas, y no hace falta preguntarle a un mecanico algo que ya se, te puse la foto del eje principal de mi auto, como me explicas que funciona esto? en el mismo eje hay un gusano en donde engancha la tripa, y al final estan las estrias en donde engancha el yugo del cardan, no hay manera de que no sean proporcional estando en el mismo eje 

Ver el archivo adjunto 109105


----------



## analogico (Abr 25, 2014)

el escarabajo tiene motor trasero creo que el fiat tambien
y los autos de ahora motor delantero y  traccion delantera
por lo tanto no tienen el cardan tradicional


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 25, 2014)

por empezar la aplicacion espara un velocimetro...y lo que necesitamos es medir una velocidad de giro de las ruedas proporcinal o sea....  eso que tu dices es lo mismo.


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 25, 2014)

esto dice Orlan ROber sobre como colocar el sensor de su velocimetro digital, es una marca bastante respetada y el velocimetro vale 1500 mangos, no creo que sigan siendo respetados si te dicen que coloques un sensor en donde va a tener una medicion incorrecta
Este sensor debe colocarse sobre algún elemento  de giro vinculado 
a  la  rueda, ya  sea  el  cardán,  la  salida  del  semi-eje,  cabeza  de  tornillos o 
realizar algún tipo de suncho o abrazadera con imanes


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

a ver MaxPower en definitiva el problema va ser tuyo.. y no mio... yo te pregunto lo siguiente.... ¿¿¿¿porque los todos autos tiene la tripa conectada en la caja ????... y no en la rueda ......el cardan o la antena de la radio ????? sigen discutiendo cosas que no saben ¿¿¿¿ alguno desarmo una caja de cambios ???? si el te dice  que cualquie lado es igual entoces los que fabrican autos estan equivocados porque no se dieron cuenta antes.... son tipos que no saben nada de nanda por eso fabrican autos.... y lo peor esque se pucioron de acuerdo todos por igual...no importa de que marca sean...  yo desarme y arme un monton de cajas de cambio de autos... camiones... caminetas ..  y se muy bien de que hablo ...... niguna tripa de velocimetro va conectada al cardan.... niguna... van todas en la directa... las cajas puente o en bloque tambien tiene diferencial... y la tripa esta conectada en la directa ... hasta el 600 o 128 de igual forma .... y no es lo mismo para medir velocidad ...o ahora quiere vencer las leyes de la mecanica como la temodinamica ..... a menos que sepan mas que los ingenieros automotrices que an escrito un monton de libros ....  chicos porfi averiguen o estudien...que no hace mal...pero no aseguren ni aseveren que eso es correcto o bien ...... cuando no lo es ... ninguno tiene la certeza que la tripa esta conetada en el cardan  ¿¿¿¿ o si ????? ... juan PD orlan roberts es el principal fabricante de intumentos de medicion para autos en argentina .....  yo tengo un fiat idea que tiene cuenta kilometros digital.... el velocimetro es a aguja pero electronico....va con su tripa a la caja .. eso no creo que lo ponga el fabricante...... sino el repuestero que lo vende... a menos que la fiat se equivoco ....  y no le hizo caso al fabricante del velocimetro digital del auto... aaaaaaaaaaa esa foto que pusiste ¿¿¿ de que es de una parte de la caja ????  esta sobre una mesa y mas omenos puedo calcular el tamaño ??? desime de que modelo es y que marca y te digo como  internamente en la caja ... desde aca parese otra cosa


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 25, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ninguno tiene la certeza que la tripa esta conetada en el cardan  ¿¿¿¿ o si ????? ... juan


no viste la foto del eje que subi?? una foto vale mas que mil palabras
aca te dejo otra foto de una caja que tengo para repuestos, podes ver que la tripa va en la cola, ahi no llega la directa, esta la selectora y el eje principal, nada mas, y si, la desarme y tengo toda certeza de que la tripa y el cardan estan en el mismo eje
estas super confundido y bardeas a los demas



locodelafonola dijo:


> chicos porfi averiguen o estudien...que no hace mal...pero no aseguren ni aseveren que eso es correcto o bien



igualmente!!! conseguite una foto que demuestre una tripa que se conecte a la directa o una cita de alguien que sepa, una foto de un libro, algo... 
si conectas la tripa a la directa salteas las reducciones de la caja, no tiene sentido alguno



locodelafonola dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿porque los todos autos tiene la tripa conectada en la caja ????


  porque es mas facil, para que poner un sensor en el cardan si es mas facil en la cola de la caja?



locodelafonola dijo:


> eso no creo que lo ponga el fabricante...... sino el repuestero que lo vende...


http://www.orlanrober.com.ar/pdf/notas_tecnicas/Velo_digital_sensor_magnetico.pdf
el repuestero no creo que escriba en orlanrober.com.ar
ya se que el problema es mio y que intentas ayudar, pero tampoco faltes al respeto tratando de que todos entiendan algo en lo que estas equivocado
saludos


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2014)

Honestamente no se que es lo que debaten, pero yo no le veria sentido que no estuviera "la tripa" directamente vinculada con las rueda, llamese flecha, flecha cardan, piñon, etc. despues de toda la bola de engranes que tienen para hacer los cambios, si estuviera antes se necesitaria una especie de divisor para estar haciendo los calculos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 25, 2014)

locodelafonola, no tiene nada que ver, que la tripa esté conectada en la caja y no en la rueda. Y eso no implica que porque esté conectada a la caja no esté conectada internamente a la salida de transmisión de la misma que no es otra cosa que la transmisión al cardán en vehiculos tracción trasera. Yo tengo un ISARD 700 éste hermoso vehículo ya casi de colección, posee una salida transversal a la caja en donde se conecta la tripa al cuentakilómetros y además alimenta al velocímetro. Dicha tripa se conecta mediante tornillo sinfín al eje de salida. Acaso intentas decir que los alemanes se confundieron en el diseño allá por el año 1962?


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

paparrin ,el modo logico y se evita eso de la variacion de los cambios es la directa eslineal y proporcinal no tenes variacones significativas ... y algo que no aclaro el amigo es que el velocimetro de ese fabricante contien un patron de comparacion  este velocimetro digital que piensan construir no lo tiene... esta en el folleto que  puso dice asi "" Para ingresar el valor en el vehículo, con el motor detenido, excitar
con un imán en forma manual el sensor hasta que se vea en el instrumento el valor deseado; luego guardarlo en la memoria según el instructivo de instalación "" entoses compara la lectura del sensor con el valor guardado.... asi si podes poner el sensor en cualquier lado y no afecta el resultado tenes un patron para comparar  si no tenes eso en el cardan leees cualquiera hasta que pongas cuarta que ya el giro es costante y lineal... esta caja parece la de un fiat 1600 0 125 u opel k180.... (creo no se nota mucho )  y la segunda foto que mostras es la punta dela tripa del velocimetro. sigen  o preguntan o estudian ..... ¿¿¿ desarmaste esa caja para asegurar que va conectada al cardan y no ala directa ?????


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2014)

pues si tienes razon locodelafonola, acabas de tirar al cesto de la basura todo lo que me enseñaron de fisica en la escuela 

naaaa la verdad es que desconozco como funcionan en realidad XD

yo lo pondria donde sea mas facil, no destaparia ni de chiste la caja.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

papirin es simple te lo explico en manera facil  colocamos en el cadan un sensor que nos marque un pulso por vuelta y tomamos como base  lo siguiente ..... el motor gira a  1000 RPM x m  osea la directa gira a igual valor  o sea 1000 RPM x minuto a ese engranaje le colocamos una reduccion cuatro veces menor y a ese engranaje le conecto el cardan y digamos que es primera va agirar a 4000 rpm x minuto o sea me marca el sensor 4000 pulsos ...... ahora bien...  si a ese cardan le conecto un engranaje igual a la directa.... seria un giro igual  a la cuarta y tendria 1000 rpm x minuto  o sea mil pulsos ... yo digo tan dificil es de entender  que a como el ejemplo de 4000 .... leo cualquiera porque indica a una velocidad a la  que no voy...... y mientras que a valor de mil si...¿¿¿¿¿  como haces entonses para variar los parametros de regulacion...... el el circuito de los esquemas primero y segundo.... si no tenes un reloj de patron valido ?????...... ¿¿¿¿ y tenes variacion de lectura en todos los cambios ????.... si no tenes el modo electronico buscas el mecanico que es justamente ese..... es como el caso de amigo con su ISARD 700 .... el mismo lo dice su velocimetro marcaba corectamente en el ultimo cambio o directa (tambien los alemanes se equivocan sea el año que sea ) aparte no es mas facil  ?????  y  colocar el sensor el la tripa de velocimetro original ......donde aparte va el odometro (muy nesesario para los cambios de aceite ). que te aseguro que va conectada a la directa y no al cardadan ... por si nose dieron cuenta  estan midiendo una costante de tienpo  como en un reloj de engranajes y no es lo mismo el delas horas al delos minutos que al de los segundos todos giran aditintas velocidades  no podes medir los segundos en el engranaje de las horas y con la misma regulacion medir en el de los minutos.... es otra regulacion..... aunque podrias tomar como base una divicion de 60 sobre el eje prinsipal..y no sobre los engranajes secundarios ....... lo mismo que en la caja de cambios


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola locodelafonola, yo fui mecánico de carros durante unos 20 años y he desarmado muchas cajas de cambios.  Puedes estar seguro que los muchachos tienen toda la razón al decir que la señal para un velocímetro se puede tomar perfectamente del cardán o de uno de los ejes (si es transmisión delantera).

Después, y debido a mi afición por la electrónica, fabriqué e instalé algunos sistemas de alarma de detección de velocidad máxima permitida (aquí en Colombia), cuyo circuito principal es un velocímetro, y para todos ellos tome la señal, o del cardán o de un eje delantero.

Yo te diría que analices *con calma* el funcionamiento del mecanismo desde el cardán hacia las ruedas, porque lo que haga la caja no interesa para nada.

Como ejemplo, te diría que si tienes tu carro estacionado en una pendiente fuerte y pones la palanca de cambios en punto neutro (*ningún cambio* y motor apagado) y liberas el freno de parqueo para que ruede hacia abajo libremente, que crees que hace tu velocímetro?

Finalmente la conexión de el velocímetro si va siempre en la caja, pero en el eje de salida de la caja que va conectado directamente al cardán o los ejes.

Saludos!


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

amigo fuzzer0110 ..... yo no digo que no se pueda....... digo que la lectura es incorrecta y errada ..... y tu ejemplo de la calle empinada es el ejemplo... yo dije que estaba desconectada de la directa...  o sea desacoplo el motor por decirlo de alguna manera ..... pero no esta desconectada de los demas engranajes (dibujo del punto muerto mas arriba )..por lo tanto si giran las ruedas girara el velocimetro.... ahora lo que tu dices me das la razon... si desarmaste una caja sabras... entonses que el cardan .... gira a la velocidad relativa al cambio puesto .... primera mas rapido y cuarta mas lento...y eso no hay discucion .. ahora queremos medir velocidad donde lo harias.... para no tener errores .... ¿¿¿¿ en el cardan o en la directa ????


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Abr 25, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> si desarmaste una caja sabras... entonses que el cardan .... gira a la velocidad relativa al cambio puesto ....



Mmmhhh, si, pero el cardan girará siempre con una relación proporcional a la velocidad que lleve en ese momento el carro, o sea, que la toma de velocidad es dada por el perímetro de la rueda, y la relación de transmisión, de donde no importa quién impulsó al carro, si el motor a través de la caja, o el impulso que le dio una cuesta empinada y sin caja. Fíjate que el cardan seguirá girando, aún si después de arrancar, digamos en primera marcha, lo pasas a punto neutro de donde, como podrás ver la velocidad no es relativa al cambio puesto.



locodelafonola dijo:


> .. ahora queremos medir velocidad donde lo harias.... para no tener errores .... ¿¿¿¿ en el cardan o en la directa ????



En el cardán, por lo que te acabo de comentar.  Ningún carro (que yo conozca), lleva el sensor o medidor de velocidad en la directa.  Por cierto, directa se le llamaba al último cambio en los carros hace muchos años, porque conectaba el motor directamente con el cardán si utilizar ningún cambio.  Hoy en día, la directa no es necesariamente el último cambio.  Por ejemplo los carros que tienen quinta marcha u 'overdrive' (sobremarcha), tienen una relación ligeramente de mayor velocidad que directa.

Saludos!


----------



## analogico (Abr 25, 2014)

esta imagen es de un manual de servicio de una caja de cambios de aca
http://www.manualesdemecanica.com/manuales/Varios/Cajas-de-cambios-eaton-fuller-de-6-velocidades/

como pueden notar el velocimetro esta conectado al cardan por dentro de la caja


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 25, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> y la segunda foto que mostras es la punta dela tripa del velocimetro. sigen  o preguntan o estudian ..... ¿¿¿ desarmaste esa caja para asegurar que va conectada al cardan y no ala directa ?????


ya te dije que desarme la caja hace un tiempo, y ese eje que para vos es la punta de la tripa de velocimetro es el eje principal, donde lleva el gusano para mover la tripa y las estrias para el cardan, se nota que la tenes re clara para confundir un eje principal con una tripa 
ya fue loco, sos vos contra el mundo y no te das cuenta, sos capaz de preguntarle a un ingeniero que diseña cajas ¿donde pondrias la tripa? en la directa? y te diria NO!!! es imposible medir velocidad en la directa y seguirias insistiendole al ingeniero tambien, pensalo un poquito, si pusieras la tripa en la directa no seria errada la lectura, seria un desastre total
mi pregunta era sobre el circuito y alesergi ya la respondio, ya basta con la directa!!! no tiene caso, conseguite un libro man
Saludos 





analogico dijo:


> como pueden notar el velocimetro esta conectado al cardan por dentro de la caja



 esa foto esta trucada!! o el ingeniero se equivocó 
no hay nada que hacer... para el va en la directa y fue.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2014)

sip es un termimino local lo de la "directa" pero hablamos del diferentes piezas ......  la directa aca se le dice al acople de la caja con el motor ..... o sea entrada no salida  circulo azul  ....... ahora eso que gira proporcioal a la velocidad no es asi .... o me vas a decir que la rueda gira a la misma velocidad en todos los cambios .... (cuando un auto sale patinando el velocimetro no marca "cien" ) o si ????  ... ahora ovidate de eso dejalo de lado .....concentrate en el giro del cardan...... gira a la misma velocidad en primera que en cuarta ????  como puedo leer una costante de tiempo .... sobre una pieza mecanica que varia con las revoluciones del engranaje de la caja ....  me va a marcar error... y a eso voy...... nesesito una costante de tiempo igual ......  con pulsos que varien en forma lineal desde primera a cuarta ......  sino estoy teniendo un margen de error muy grande .... que por ser bueno ... seria de unos 20 o 30 km x h ..... y eso  si es error ....... yo al intrumento le puedo hacer marcar lo que mas o menos tiene que ser pero ....  ¿¿¿¿¿¿ esta bien o esta mal lo que indica ????? .... si tomamos un ejemplo de los limitadores de velocidad que instalaste.... ¿¿¿¿¿¿ con que patron mediste la velocidad de esos equipos ????? .....ponele que "corte" a los 90 km x h ..... si tengo ese margen de error ...... podria estar cortando a los 110 kh o a los 70 km x h (puede ser hacia arriba o hacia abajo ) ... a eso es a lo que voy... y nadie lo entiende como tal ..... quieren fabricar un adorno ???? ...... o un instrumento que mas o menos refleje la velocidad real  .....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 25, 2014)

locodelafonola, creo y me parece es que, estás muy errado en cuánto a lo que se pretende hacer sobre el compañero que inicio el tema. El punto es claro, realizar un velocímetro, cómo conectarlo?, bueno en un punto rotativo que nos refleje las R.P.M. de las ruedas o las ruedas en si. Ahora no entiendo lo que tratas de manifestar, ya que mencionas permanentemente la palabra caja de cambios y la directa, siendo que son dos elementos mecánicos independientes de como leer una velocidad final. Además NO puedo permitirte que me digas que, yo dije una cosa por otra referente al mensaje #34. Pues si lees correctamente, verás que en ningún momento menciono que el velocímetro marcaba correcto solo en el último cambio. Y creo que he sido claro en todos los comentarios por hoy, no tiene sentido añadir en absoluto. Sepa disculpar si le he ofendido, pero no ha sido para nada mi intención. Gracias.-


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 25, 2014)

aca esta la foto en donde se ve el eje principal o punta de la tripa, la verdad que se parecen eh...
si a alguien se le ocurriera sensar la velocidad en la directa en 1ra a 3000rpm le daria la misma velocidad que en 4ta a 3000rpm cuando la verdara velocidad seria 26,5km en 1ra y 88.2km en 4ta (en un dodge 1500) es totalmente incoherente

por que no te tomas un tiempito y buscas en google y te aclaras las ideas? seria mas simple


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2014)

Yo creo que queda bastante claro o por lo menos para mi donde debe ir la mentada tripa esa. XD

como que seria bueno que todos tomaramos un respiro antes de caer en un debate que suba mucho de tono  ,no? como que ya veo cosillas que no van en un foro tecnico.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Abr 25, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> ...como que seria bueno que todos tomaramos un respiro antes de caer en un debate que suba mucho de tono  ,no? como que ya veo cosillas que no van en un foro tecnico.


+1

Me gustaría poner un ejemplo práctico (datos ficticios):

perímetro de la llanta: 200 cms.
relación de transmisión: 4

200 / 4 = 50 cms. por cada vuelta del cardán.

supongamos que tenemos una lectura de 2250 rpm en el cardán:

2250 * 50 = 112500 cm/min
112500 * 60 = 6750000 cm/hora
6750000/100000 = 67.5 km/hora

Saludos!


----------



## MaxPower (Abr 25, 2014)

si me salen bien las cuentas mi temporizador tendría que ser igual que el autor del circuito
él puso un disco con 8 aletas y una vuelta es igual a 1mt recorrido y calculó 0.47seg para refrescar
con el ejemplo práctico del amigo fuzzer0110 me da...

perímetro de la llanta: 173.9 cms. 
 relación de transmisión: 3.54

 173.9 / 3.54 = 49.12 cms. por cada vuelta del cardán.
osea que poniendo 4 imanes en el cardan tendria 8 pulsos en 98.24 cm recorridos
asique con los mismos valores del temporizador y corrigiendo un poquito con el potenciometro me marcaría bien 
estoy en lo correcto? 

Saludos


----------

